# Spare spools



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

For the people who actually get spare spools when they buy spinning reels.


Do you really actually use the spare spool? I always buy the spinning reel when it comes with a spare spool but I notice I never ever use it unless the one on the reel gets hacked up.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 19, 2008)

I rarely use it; I only use it when I put different line on it that I need (of course I only have 2 setups, 1 of them being a spinning). I used to put two different lb test monos, but now I only use one fluoro.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 19, 2008)

I do for my saltwater set ups. I keep a reserve spool for the inevitable loss of line. Usually the spare spool has the same test and type line as the one on the reel.

However, with that being said, I have never, ever swapped out a spool during the fishing day. I always just pick up another rod and reel that is ready to go.

I do carry an extra reel in my tackle bag when I am not on my boat as a backup.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 19, 2008)

I use the spare spool that came with my Sedona to keep spooled up with Power Pro Braid. I like to use it when i'm fishing the river because its alot more sensitive, then when I fish the lake, just switch em' back.


----------



## Pont (Feb 19, 2008)

I almost always have it spooled just in case, but yep, barly used it. Speaking of spinning reels, last year I bought the Daiwa Exceler! Man what a great reel for the price! It takes a while before the line twist starts up. I bought another for this year too. Sweet reels, check em out.


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

Pont said:


> I almost always have it spooled just in case, but yep, barly used it. Speaking of spinning reels, last year I bought the Daiwa Exceler! Man what a great reel for the price! It takes a while before the line twist starts up. I bought another for this year too. Sweet reels, check em out.



I have heard nothing but good things about this reel. You can get it at dicks with the coupon for $55. I might bite.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 19, 2008)

I normally put a different # class line on it and use it depending on where I am fishing. That way I can use the same rod n' reel for smallies, trout, and largemouth on totally different bodies of water.


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> I spool them up but have never once used one of mine. Now once i start getting better reels this spring, I plan on spooling them up with different lines. This way i can test out a new type/brand of line and if i don't like it my trip is not shot, i just switch back. I also plan on buying a hard case to store the spare spools in.




I did buy one of these and its a nice little setup. 

Spool Case


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 19, 2008)

I generally don't use them, but when I do I will have the one I use most spooled with sufix braid, and the other filled with mono. The only reason I iver use mono is if I am fishing fast moving deep holes in the river and I need my line to sink faster than braid with a flouro leader. 

I have a Daiwa Exceller too, for the price I cannot complain at all. I really can't complain without factoring in the price. I am unsure of my next spinning reel purchase due to the the new line of shimanos, but I may have to get another daiwa. They also came out with an exceller baitcaster, I handled it at a sports show and it feels pretty nice, and its pretty cheap too.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 19, 2008)

The only times i have used spare spools is when crappie fishin with ULs, The only reason i do that is because i normally only take one or two rods out. For whatever reason i dont work well with light line and, quite often seem to get it knoted all up.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 19, 2008)

For my lightest setup, I will actually change spools. When I'm fishing in a creek for bream, I'll use four or six pound test. I'll throw 1/32 ounce spinners and crappie jigs on that setup. When I'm fishing for bream in ponds or occasionally lakes, I'll swap out spools to one with 8 pound line on it. I try to throw where the fish are and that sometimes means pulling sticks back to the boat, so I need a heavier line. Also, I have just as good of a chance of hooking into a bass as a bream, so the heavier line lets me have that little bit of extra leverage on a bass.


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a couple of spinning reels I switch spools on... mostly because I use those rods for both River and Lake fishing and need to change line size between the two. Other than that, I never use them.


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.

Here is another question then...If your buying a reel, Would a determining factor be a free spare spool? 

Would you rather a cheaper reel with an option to buy a spare spool if needed?


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 19, 2008)

I have two spare spools that came with the Quantums, and have never used them........but they're there if I ever need 'em


----------



## shamoo (Feb 19, 2008)

I never use spare spools, I found out the hard way the spare spool has more memory than the original spool, I carry a couple spinning rods, one for 6lb test and the other for 8 lb test, I carry a couple bait casters one with 10 lb test and one with 12 lb test. I'm set. If I plan on throwing another light line bait i rig another rod and the same with heavier line.

I rather put the money towards a better reel than buy one with a spare spool, This is just me saying what I would do, it works for me.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 19, 2008)

> Here is another question then...If your buying a reel, Would a determining factor be a free spare spool?
> 
> Would you rather a cheaper reel with an option to buy a spare spool if needed?



Generally higher end reels come with a spare identical spool. A lot of times if it is a cheaper reel that has an aluminum spool, they will give you a graphite spare spool. A spare spool kinda seems like a given to me, but it is hardly a selling point. I do, however, like having a spare spool around in case my drag gets worn out, I have a new drag ready to use. 




> I never use spare spools, I found out the hard way the spare spool has more memory than the original spool



No offense, but I really cannot see how a spare spool could make more memory than the original. Almost always the spare spool is identical, or at most a different material, but still identical. Did you have your spare spool spooled up and stored that way? If that was the case, having your line on a spool and not using will give you tons of memory. Was the line the same? Just wondering because I have never had any problems like that with a spare spool.


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> > Here is another question then...If your buying a reel, Would a determining factor be a free spare spool?
> >
> > Would you rather a cheaper reel with an option to buy a spare spool if needed?
> 
> ...




I think maybe if you spool it up and let it sit there for months and not use it, it could have more memory?


----------



## little anth (Feb 19, 2008)

thats what im thinkin jim :wink:


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 19, 2008)

> Did you have your spare spool spooled up and stored that way?





> I think maybe if you spool it up and let it sit there for months and not use it



Thats what I was trying to say, I suck with words


----------



## shamoo (Feb 19, 2008)

This happened the only time I decided to do the spare spool thing, dont remember how long it set without being used, it wasnt too long, since i change my line pretty frequent so instead of changing line i changed spool and what a mess, Dude no offence taken, I was stating fact, everyone has different experiences with fishing, now if you were to say i was bullsh#t thats a horse of another color, but I didnt take it that way.


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 23, 2008)

Lately, I been carrying my extra spool on me. You never know when your going to cast a birdsnest, and loose most of your line.


----------



## Rbacca (Jun 8, 2008)

This is an old tread but what the heck Im new here. 

All my reels are Sedonas. When I go fishing with my daughter we take six rods. With 6 extra spools.
Two rods with Sedonas 4000 spooled with 12 lbs line and 2 extras spools with braided line (we use that for catfish)
Two rods with Sedonas 2000 spooled with 8 lbs line and 2 extra spools with 10 LBS (mostly for bass using Chatterbais, Glass chads etc)
Two rods with Sedonas 1500 spooled with 4 lbs line and 2 extra sopped with 2lbs line (I have no clue why I have 2 extra spools with 2 lbs line I get sooooo many knots whenever I use 2lbs line) We use the 1500 with Trout Magnets for crappies, blue gills in slow fishing days ( we always catch something it might be small but we always get at least one fish)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 8, 2008)

WELCOME to tin boats rbacca!

I loved my sedona but wore it out - upgraded since then.. So far it was the only reel I used that never gave me wind knots with PP line


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## shamoo (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome rbacca, at least you knew you were opening up old threads, I've done this before and confused the crap out of everyone, myself included :lol: Thers no law that says you cant open an old thread, if you have something to say post away :wink:


----------

